# Ps ryde queen (almost gone)



## WreckDetective (Apr 9, 2010)

These are some recent photos of the PS Ryde paddle steamer half way threw being scraped i took these photos with a friend as a little dare to go onboard as we thought it might be haunted but since i have developed a facination with old shipwrecks and derilict buildings these arnt the best of pictures im not a proffesional but hope you like them  

PS RYDE











Fan still moving 





The engine room





One of the holes in the roof of the ship engine room in the background 





Rusty hole looking out to an even bigger hole where the smoke stack was once placed 





Looking Back 





Corridor From the entrance roof access to the right 





Doors in need of a good paint job 





Lower deck at the bow fancy a swim ? 










This looks safe 





Collapsed Funnel 





Inside collapsed funnel looking onto the ship 





The engine room once again with the paddle on the right 







More to come


----------



## RichardB (Apr 9, 2010)

I've fixed your pictures for you. HTML doesn't work on this forum. you have to use the IMG Code option on Photobucket.


----------



## Deegee99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice shots, shame to see it going that way after having been such a fine looking boat.


----------



## homosapien1918 (Apr 9, 2010)

nice pics, but it breaks my heart to see such a boat in such a state.


----------

